# Stealth Drying\Curing



## yung buddha (Jun 25, 2007)

What is the best way to dry a trimmed bud product in a guerilla outdoor setting? another question...Could it be dried in the crawl space of my house or would that be stanky?


----------



## bono (Jun 26, 2007)

A closet and a carbon filter would work, under the house would be a bit too humid and would stink up the neighborhood!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 26, 2007)

Throw them in a paper bag and it will dry out quick and it will be fine in the crawl space good luck peace


----------

